# Shcwinn Middleweight Coating Question



## CrazyDave (Mar 1, 2016)

I have a 1959 Debutante I am restoring.  The pedals, kickstand, and fender supports seem to be coated with the same material.  What is this and how can in be replicated today?  Thank you.  If anyone knows of a quality source for paint and decals that would also be appreciated.


----------



## rhenning (Mar 2, 2016)

Picture please.  Not 100% sure what you mean.  The coating is called cadmium plating if it is what I think you mean.  It isn't really done anymore.  The process isn't very safe to do.  Roger


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 2, 2016)

I call it galvanized. A nice match is VHT's Flat Silver Ceramic Header paint that can be baked on for a longer lasting finish.


----------



## CrazyDave (Mar 2, 2016)

rhenning said:


> Picture please.  Not 100% sure what you mean.  The coating is called cadmium plating if it is what I think you mean.  It isn't really done anymore.  The process isn't very safe to do.  Roger



 YES! Thank you! Cadmium seems to be it!   Found a place not too far that still does it and cheap too compared to chrome.  Does seem similar to galvanizing, but yet a bit different.


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 3, 2016)

As I understand it having parts cadmium plated does generally cost less than chrome plating largely because of labor. Usually the shop will do zero prep beyond cleaning for cadmium plate. If you hand them a dirty rust-pitted bolt with vise grip marks on it you'll get back a clean shiny silver rust-pitted bolt with vise grip marks on it.


----------



## hellshotrods (Mar 3, 2016)

You can also buy cad plating kits to do small parts yourself and save money, if you are inclined to go that route.

http://www.eastwood.com/eastwood-s-tin-zinc-electroplating-system.html


----------

